# Feeding Station etiquette



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

So, I have been using a slice of banana in a petri dish as a feeding station for my 3 auratus froglets. And, while its hilarious to see them all balancing on the edge of a petri dish and snagging flies, I have a question to pose. Well, more of a poll probably. For two days the banana seems fine, then on day 3 or so it begins to mold. Then on day 5 it begins to turn to mush. Also, by day 5 I have lots of larva f. flies crawling about in the mush. By day 6 I have pupa on the sides of the petri dish. Now, im all for the small in-viv ff culture thats happening. Is it a good idea to let this happen? How long do you guys leave your fly bait in the feeding station?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I leave them in until they are nothing but a peel left. The larva are great alternative food sources, their calcium to phosphorus levels are much better than adult flies. springtails and iso will also come to the feeding station. I'll sometimes sprinkle some supplement powder right on top.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I only use feeding stations on occassion but I tend to jsut leave it in. After a while I just cover it with leaf litter. I found the springtials love it and the area around the banana is teeming with them.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I think that's the best part about the feeding station, when the larvae are crawling about for the frogs to eat. I also just throw the banana onto the leaf litter, as it will break down fully from the larvae and other microfauna.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw this on YouTube a while back...
I guess you could put the banana in the jar to keep the mush and mold contained.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a great idea! None of you have an issue with the smell of the rotting fruit?


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

No bad smells


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

IDEA---wait until the banana is uber ripe, then add a sprinkle of brewer's yeast, turn it upside down and then put it in the viv.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

The few times we have used fruit, we never were bothered or complained about the smell.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

bananas always smell good, dont they just break down into sugar? They must be using fliers in those jars, they come right out the holes and take off.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used wingless this way too.. Just imagine a lid with holes one of your FF cultures. The larva crawl out too....


----------



## Spyral (Sep 27, 2010)

Great idea, love that video!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

To the OP, I think it's fine but not if you're trying to use it as a main source, ie; you wouldn't be dusting those flies.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't use a petri dish but rather a larger leaf (sea grape) so, as other poster's mentioned other micro fauna have a shot at it as well...spring tail's, isopods etc.. & I occasionally flip the leaf for a cleaner surface eventually the station breaks down completely, but so much the better for the very important micro fauna population.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm using lid from Pringles potato chips. Low sides & easy to wash. Rather common in any country. Nearly invisible on leaf litter.


----------

